# JJ Hickson Tore His ACL



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

J.J. Hickson will miss the remainder of the season after suffering a torn ACL injury, Nuggets GM Tim Connelly announced on Saturday via official release.

The injury occurred during the fourth quarter of Friday’s loss to the Mavericks.

http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports....o-miss-remainder-of-the-season-with-torn-acl/


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Not a good year for the Nuggets. On the plus side, they have the better of theirs and NY's picks, so they've got two longshots in the lottery at least.


----------

